# My Cherry Shrimp Tank



## Servc (Jul 26, 2011)

This is just an intro into my Cherry Shrimp tank with some images.










The tank is a 10g that has been set up for about 4 weeks now, the sponge filter was already cycled from another tank. There are about 25 shrimp in it right now but that will change soon as several females are showing saddles. The plants are java moss, phoenix moss, duckweed, and one of those moss balls that I ripped a chunk off of.

Here is a closeup of one of my larger shrimps.










Hope you enjoy the pictures, they are not the best because they were taking with my phone.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pics don't seem to work.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

They work for me!

Nice start but you definitely need more plants in there. I've had great luck with Najas grass. My RCS love it and it multiplies fast enough that I can sell it at my local fish club auctions.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Funny, they work for me now too.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you just keep them for fun? My husband loves them and I bet he would dig having some.  Can they be kept in those nano aquariums as species tanks?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I kept them for a long time, and bred them for food for my Tangs.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Were they difficult to breed? I'm not sure I could convince my husband to feed them to the Tangs, but it would be a good excuse at the start, anyway! XD


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

My RCS breed like rabbits. My excess shrimp go either to fish club auctions or to my Tang tanks for some frenzied feedings.


----------



## Servc (Jul 26, 2011)

I've ordered some more moss, xmax and flame moss. I have more java moss I'll probably add. Might try to make a moss wall in the background. I believe i actually have a piece of najas grass floating in my other tank. It came with some of the cherry shrimp when i ordered them. If I anchor it too a rock will it take off? Other tank doesn't have a light, its just used for my convict fry.

There are some videos of red cherry shrimp species only nano tanks on youtube.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think I know what my husband is getting for his birthday!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't noticed that my Najas grass gets rooted very often. I use it mostly as a floater.

The other mosses you posted may do much better as a moss wall.


----------



## Servc (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wanted to post an updated picture of my shrimp tank. Added a piece of driftwood I had sitting in my turtle tank to it about two weeks ago. It has made the shrimp spend more time out in the open instead of grazing/hiding on the filter 90% of the time. The java moss is super thick now and the najas grass is almost 2 ft, originally was about 5 inches, when stretched out.


----------

